# AFI Editing 2020



## Guanqing Lin (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone also applied this discipline? I just finished the interview in person yesterday


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2020)

Guanqing Lin said:


> Anyone also applied this discipline? I just finished the interview in person yesterday


Did you tour the facilities as well?


----------

